
Show HN: My Thesis on Unsupervised Learning of Disentangled Representations - hsikka
https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.07114
======
hsikka
Hey HN!

This thesis was the culmination of more than a year's worth of fulltime
research. It was a blast to do, and in an exciting area. I've currently
transitioned to a research scientist role at a defense company after
completing my two Master's. I'd love to hear your thoughts or discuss
anything!

I'm currently working on another DL project in my freetime with some
collaborators. The goal is to build large sparse networks in a scalable way:
[https://www.harshsikka.com/creating-managing-and-
understandi...](https://www.harshsikka.com/creating-managing-and-
understanding-large-sparse-multitask-neural-networks/)

